# [Commission] Franks for Saga



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hullo! I'm currently doing another warband for Saga. After my own Anglo-Saxons...




















...a rather large Vikings warband...





























...and some Franks...






































...I'm doing another Franks warband! 

This time it's four horse-mounted veterans units with javelins, two units of warriors on foot, a warlord (of course), a troubadour and a priest. The funny thing is that opposed to the other Franks warband I did (for which the order was "all plastic and shield decals!"), the orders for this one is "all metal and freehand shields and banner!".  No two projects ever are the same. That's one of the things I learned over the years.

Here are the first WIP shots of the horses (Franks do love their horses) and some shields:





















Over the past week I got to do much less work than I had hoped I'd get done. Computer problems in the family, and I'm the go-to guy for that. Not that I'm any good with computers. 

Anyway, here are the four units of Veterans on horse. Still WIP (unfortunately):







































Hope you like the horsemen so far. They're not quite done yet. In fact there's still a LOT of detailwork to do. Oh well, I guess I get back to work now. C&C welcome!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks to be coming up nicely is the terrain part of it or just for the photos?

Also how much of the painting on the sheilds is free hand and how much is sculpted detail?

Nice models+nice paint job= some great looking minitures.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Bettman: Thanks very much.  The terrain is just some of my Dark Ages/medieval terrain for the photos (and for gaming of course). On the shields only the nubs in the middle are part of the sculpts, the rest if all freehand.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Roight, the horsemen are finished now (except for basing obviously):














































Hope you like them.  Currently I'm working on the warlord base and the two units of warriors.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Good evening, Ladies and Sirs. As I said, basing will be done for the whole warband once they're all finished. At least the horsemen are done now, so I proceeded to the Warlord's base:











...and here two units of warriors on foot:










I'd say the Warlord's about 70% finished, same as the warriors (well, more like 60%). The troubadour ...well, he's primed, but his horse is done. Let's not get into the state of the priests base for now.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright, warriors on foot are finished, warlord and his pal as well (all they still need is their banner). Only the priests and the troubadour left to do. New pictures to follow later tonight!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, photos!




























Yeah, I based the minis I got finished by now as well, just to have that off the list too.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

ha-HA!! Didn't expect me to turn up again, did you? 

I did some more a-painting and it seems like the priests base is well on its way:










 Expect to finish it tomorrow, after that it's just the troubadour and the warlord's banner left.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Yup, that's finished now too:




















..and here's a Troubadour a-singin':




























That's all concerning the painting of minis now.  All that's left to do is the warlord's banner.


----------

